# can't mount dvd-rom drive and odd device files in /dev

## KamikazeMicrowave

Well first off I can't mount my dvd-rw DL drive. When I used gentoo under a vmware machine the drive was under /dev/cdroms/cdrom0. So thats what I set in the fstab. 

```
localhost andrew # mount /mnt/cdrom/

mount: special device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist

```

So obviously I look under /dev to see where its listed and I noticed I have WAY too many device files, specifically hard disks. I should only have sda, sdb. This is what is returned when I run the following 

```
localhost dev # ls hd* sd*

hda    hdb1   hdc10  hdd11  hde12  hdf13  hdg14  hdh15  sda2   sdb8   sdd12

hda1   hdb10  hdc11  hdd12  hde13  hdf14  hdg15  hdh16  sda3   sdb9   sdd13

hda10  hdb11  hdc12  hdd13  hde14  hdf15  hdg16  hdh17  sda4   sdc    sdd14

hda11  hdb12  hdc13  hdd14  hde15  hdf16  hdg17  hdh18  sda5   sdc1   sdd15

hda12  hdb13  hdc14  hdd15  hde16  hdf17  hdg18  hdh19  sda6   sdc10  sdd2

hda13  hdb14  hdc15  hdd16  hde17  hdf18  hdg19  hdh2   sda7   sdc11  sdd3

hda14  hdb15  hdc16  hdd17  hde18  hdf19  hdg2   hdh20  sda8   sdc12  sdd4

hda15  hdb16  hdc17  hdd18  hde19  hdf2   hdg20  hdh3   sda9   sdc13  sdd5

hda16  hdb17  hdc18  hdd19  hde2   hdf20  hdg3   hdh4   sdb    sdc14  sdd6

hda17  hdb18  hdc19  hdd2   hde20  hdf3   hdg4   hdh5   sdb1   sdc15  sdd7

hda18  hdb19  hdc2   hdd20  hde3   hdf4   hdg5   hdh6   sdb10  sdc2   sdd8

hda19  hdb2   hdc20  hdd3   hde4   hdf5   hdg6   hdh7   sdb11  sdc3   sdd9

hda2   hdb20  hdc3   hdd4   hde5   hdf6   hdg7   hdh8   sdb12  sdc4

hda20  hdb3   hdc4   hdd5   hde6   hdf7   hdg8   hdh9   sdb13  sdc5

hda3   hdb4   hdc5   hdd6   hde7   hdf8   hdg9   sda    sdb14  sdc6

hda4   hdb5   hdc6   hdd7   hde8   hdf9   hdh    sda1   sdb15  sdc7

hda5   hdb6   hdc7   hdd8   hde9   hdg    hdh1   sda10  sdb2   sdc8

hda6   hdb7   hdc8   hdd9   hdf    hdg1   hdh10  sda11  sdb3   sdc9

hda7   hdb8   hdc9   hde    hdf1   hdg10  hdh11  sda12  sdb4   sdd

hda8   hdb9   hdd    hde1   hdf10  hdg11  hdh12  sda13  sdb5   sdd1

hda9   hdc    hdd1   hde10  hdf11  hdg12  hdh13  sda14  sdb6   sdd10

hdb    hdc1   hdd10  hde11  hdf12  hdg13  hdh14  sda15  sdb7   sdd11

```

When I look even further, drive sda should only have one partition (ntfs) and sdb should have 5. I went into fdisk and it reads the partition correctly for both drives. I get even wierder stuff from fd*

```
localhost dev # ls fd*

fd0        fd0h420   fd0u1760  fd0u820    fd1h360   fd1u1722  fd1u720

fd0CompaQ  fd0h720   fd0u1840  fd0u830    fd1h410   fd1u1743  fd1u800

fd0d360    fd0h880   fd0u1920  fd1        fd1h420   fd1u1760  fd1u820

fd0h1200   fd0u1040  fd0u2880  fd1CompaQ  fd1h720   fd1u1840  fd1u830

fd0h1440   fd0u1120  fd0u3200  fd1d360    fd1h880   fd1u1920

fd0h1476   fd0u1440  fd0u3520  fd1h1200   fd1u1040  fd1u2880

fd0h1494   fd0u1600  fd0u360   fd1h1440   fd1u1120  fd1u3200

fd0h1600   fd0u1680  fd0u3840  fd1h1476   fd1u1440  fd1u3520

fd0h360    fd0u1722  fd0u720   fd1h1494   fd1u1600  fd1u360

fd0h410    fd0u1743  fd0u800   fd1h1600   fd1u1680  fd1u3840

fd:

0  1  2  3

```

The only thing that came to mind was that I have a USB memory card reader that has 4 slots. (shows up as 4 drives in windows as well) But this goes through A-H. Plus it also goes to sdd. Not only that, the livecd never had this problem with devices. Any ideas?

Heres my fstab is that helps any

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdb1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sdb3               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

/dev/sdb5               /mnt/share_fat  vfat            auto,noatime,uid=andrew,gid=users       0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/windows_ntfs ntfs          auto,noatime,ro,noexec,uid=andrew,gid=users       0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

```

----------

## nalf38

is your dvd+rw SCSI or IDE?  i'll assume it's IDE.  i don't know if you're using udev or devfs, but i'll assume you're udev since that's the default gentoo setup these days.  first off, both devfs and udev create a lot of device nodes in the /dev directory, whether they're in use or not, so you shouldn't be alarmed at the extra device listings in the /dev directory.

i'll admit that your error about "/dev/cdroms/cdrom0" not existing is downright *wierd*.  is your dvd drive the only cd drive that you have?  if so, you might try mounting it manually:  'mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom' as 'su' and see what happens.  (also, what are the contents of your '/dev/cdroms' directory?)  this could be any number of problems....what kernel are you using?  are you absolutely sure you compiled CD support into it?

as to your second problem, gentoo always recognizes my usb card reader first and my SCSI hard drive second, even though some live-cds do the opposite, so it could be that you're having the same issue.

i use the 'cdrecord' command to determine if my scsi / cd peripherals are detected.  to see the order in which your "scsi" devices are detected, use "cdrecord -scanbus" as su.  To see what CD drives are detected, i use "cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI".  this is assuming that cd device is IDE and not SCSI.

i don't know if any of this will help, but i hope it does.

n

----------

## Headrush

Recent changes to udev removed the older devfs named compatible device nodes.

If you are using udev, you can remove the device nodes in /dev, then make sure you have these entries in /etc/conf.d/rc

```
RC_DEVICES="udev"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"
```

Now run udevstart as root and you should have a /dev directory with only the nodes you need and that match your system.

----------

## KamikazeMicrowave

Well I think I've solved the problems. Followed headrush's instructions and fixed the random device problem. I'm going to reboot just to make sure it stays this way. (By the way Headrush, great avatar...I absolutely love CP!! I go every year  :Razz: )

As for the cdroms, I dont have a cdroms directory in /dev. I do however have a cdrom, cdrw, dvd, dvdrw device files. I mounted cdrom and cdrw and they seem to work. Not sure which file I should put in my fstab though... Ideas?

Oh yea, cdrecord recognized my drive and Im running 2.6.15-r1 gentoo-sources.

```
localhost dev # cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J\uffffrg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) '_NEC    ' 'DVD_RW ND-3540A ' '1.01' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

----------

## Headrush

 *KamikazeMicrowave wrote:*   

> As for the cdroms, I dont have a cdroms directory in /dev. I do however have a cdrom, cdrw, dvd, dvdrw device files. I mounted cdrom and cdrw and they seem to work. Not sure which file I should put in my fstab though... Ideas?

 

The cdroms directory was a devfs thing, hence you won't have them anymore.

Using any of the symbolic links to your drive in /etc/fstab should be fine. (I just use the actual node myself: /dev/hda)

Cedar Point rocks. Been going several times a years for over 20 years. I'm really looking forward to the coaster going in the place of White Water Landing in 2007, should be incredible.

----------

## wolfger

Having just recently switched to udev from devfs, I am having problems as well... But unlike KamikazeMicrowave, I do not have cdrom, cdrw, dvd, or dvdrw devices files in /dev. I'm lost. I did the "udevstart" thing, but no luck.

----------

## Headrush

 *wolfger wrote:*   

> Having just recently switched to udev from devfs, I am having problems as well... But unlike KamikazeMicrowave, I do not have cdrom, cdrw, dvd, or dvdrw devices files in /dev. I'm lost. I did the "udevstart" thing, but no luck.

 

What version of udev do you have installed?

What is the output of:

```
ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/
```

----------

## wolfger

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> What version of udev do you have installed?
> 
> What is the output of:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have:

```
serenity plugins # ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/

total 16

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   346 Jan 22 22:23 05-udev-early.rules

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 11612 Jan 22 22:23 50-udev.rules

```

----------

## Headrush

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> What version of udev do you have installed? 

 

What version?

----------

## wolfger

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> What version?

 

Sorry. Didn't realize those were two seperate questions...  :Embarassed: 

```
serenity plugins # emerge -vp udev

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-079-r1  (-selinux) 0 kB

```

----------

## Headrush

Can you post the output of

```
md5sum /sbin/cdrom_id /etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules
```

Last edited by Headrush on Sat Feb 25, 2006 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wolfger

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> Can you pot the output of
> 
> ```
> md5sum /sbin/cdrom_id /etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules
> ```
> ...

 

"pot"? Either that's a typo, or I don't know what you mean...

```
serenity wolfger # md5sum /sbin/cdrom_id /etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

ab67ee30024d9c16cab062cd7a8e59e6  /sbin/cdrom_id

1b7ea67d9d4e4a4ab69edbc59f616c81  /etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh

7c4eebb8546cfc5cc9875915fe5144df  /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

```

----------

## Headrush

Yes typo.

Hmmm, our /sbin/cdrom_id file have different md5sums even though we have the same version of udev.

(Could be related to amd64 and x86 difference since it is not a text file.)

Other than that, your udev rules file looks ok. Maybe just how the kernel recognizes your drive and doesn't properly create the symlinks. If you have to, you can easily make a simple udev rule to create the symlinks.

----------

## wolfger

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> Maybe just how the kernel recognizes your drive and doesn't properly create the symlinks. If you have to, you can easily make a simple udev rule to create the symlinks.

 

Once again, in n00bish please.  :Embarassed: 

I know what symlinks are, mind you, but I know nothing about udev, and without knowing where my DVD-RW is in /dev, I have no clue what I would create a symlink to.

----------

## Headrush

Post the output of

```
dmesg | grep CD
```

and I'll write one for you.

----------

## wolfger

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> Post the output of
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep CD
> ```
> ...

 

I appreciate it. Looks like the device I'm after is /dev/hdc, but I have programs looking for it at /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd. 

```
serenity wolfger # dmesg |grep CD

hdc: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-H552B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 63X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

```

----------

## Headrush

Try this:

```
echo 'BUS=="ide", KERNEL=="hdc", NAME="hdc", SYMLINK="cdrom cdr cdrw dvd dvdr dvdrw", GROUP="cdrom", MODE="660"' >> /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

udevstart
```

and hopefully you'll have the entries in /dev now.

The location of your internal DVD drive will be constant, (unless you change it), so hard coding it to hdc should be fine.

----------

## wolfger

No dice. The file you had me append to did not previously exist, so now I have that file with just the one line on it, and it doesn't seem to have any effect.

```
serenity wolfger # echo 'BUS="ide", KERNEL="hdc", NAME="hdc", SYMLINK="cdrom cdr cdrw dvd dvdr dvdrw", GROUP="cdrom", MODE="660"' >> /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

serenity wolfger # udevstart

serenity wolfger # cd /dev

serenity dev # ls

admmidi   input   nbd109  nbd21  nbd49  nbd76      pktcdvd  ptyb9  ptyd7  ptyp5  ptyr3  ptyt1  ptyuf  ptywd  ptyyb  ram3        tty19  tty46  ttya7  ttyc5  ttye3  ttyq1  ttyrf  ttytd  ttyvb  ttyx9  ttyz7

adsp      kmem    nbd11   nbd22  nbd5   nbd77      port     ptyba  ptyd8  ptyp6  ptyr4  ptyt2  ptyv0  ptywe  ptyyc  ram4        tty2   tty47  ttya8  ttyc6  ttye4  ttyq2  ttys0  ttyte  ttyvc  ttyxa  ttyz8

amidi     kmsg    nbd110  nbd23  nbd50  nbd78      psaux    ptybb  ptyd9  ptyp7  ptyr5  ptyt3  ptyv1  ptywf  ptyyd  ram5        tty20  tty48  ttya9  ttyc7  ttye5  ttyq3  ttys1  ttytf  ttyvd  ttyxb  ttyz9

audio     log     nbd111  nbd24  nbd51  nbd79      ptmx     ptybc  ptyda  ptyp8  ptyr6  ptyt4  ptyv2  ptyx0  ptyye  ram6        tty21  tty49  ttyaa  ttyc8  ttye6  ttyq4  ttys2  ttyu0  ttyve  ttyxc  ttyza

console   loop    nbd112  nbd25  nbd52  nbd8       pts      ptybd  ptydb  ptyp9  ptyr7  ptyt5  ptyv3  ptyx1  ptyyf  ram7        tty22  tty5   ttyab  ttyc9  ttye7  ttyq5  ttys3  ttyu1  ttyvf  ttyxd  ttyzb

core      loop0   nbd113  nbd26  nbd53  nbd80      ptya0    ptybe  ptydc  ptypa  ptyr8  ptyt6  ptyv4  ptyx2  ptyz0  ram8        tty23  tty50  ttyac  ttyca  ttye8  ttyq6  ttys4  ttyu2  ttyw0  ttyxe  ttyzc

disk      loop1   nbd114  nbd27  nbd54  nbd81      ptya1    ptybf  ptydd  ptypb  ptyr9  ptyt7  ptyv5  ptyx3  ptyz1  ram9        tty24  tty51  ttyad  ttycb  ttye9  ttyq7  ttys5  ttyu3  ttyw1  ttyxf  ttyzd

dmmidi    loop2   nbd115  nbd28  nbd55  nbd82      ptya2    ptyc0  ptyde  ptypc  ptyra  ptyt8  ptyv6  ptyx4  ptyz2  random      tty25  tty52  ttyae  ttycc  ttyea  ttyq8  ttys6  ttyu4  ttyw2  ttyy0  ttyze

dsp       loop3   nbd116  nbd29  nbd56  nbd83      ptya3    ptyc1  ptydf  ptypd  ptyrb  ptyt9  ptyv7  ptyx5  ptyz3  rd          tty26  tty53  ttyaf  ttycd  ttyeb  ttyq9  ttys7  ttyu5  ttyw3  ttyy1  ttyzf

fb        loop4   nbd117  nbd3   nbd57  nbd84      ptya4    ptyc2  ptye0  ptype  ptyrc  ptyta  ptyv8  ptyx6  ptyz4  rtc         tty27  tty54  ttyb0  ttyce  ttyec  ttyqa  ttys8  ttyu6  ttyw4  ttyy2  urandom

fb0       loop5   nbd118  nbd30  nbd58  nbd85      ptya5    ptyc3  ptye1  ptypf  ptyrd  ptytb  ptyv9  ptyx7  ptyz5  sequencer   tty28  tty55  ttyb1  ttycf  ttyed  ttyqb  ttys9  ttyu7  ttyw5  ttyy3  vcs

fbsplash  loop6   nbd119  nbd31  nbd59  nbd86      ptya6    ptyc4  ptye2  ptyq0  ptyre  ptytc  ptyva  ptyx8  ptyz6  sequencer2  tty29  tty56  ttyb2  ttyd0  ttyee  ttyqc  ttysa  ttyu8  ttyw6  ttyy4  vcs1

fd        loop7   nbd12   nbd32  nbd6   nbd87      ptya7    ptyc5  ptye3  ptyq1  ptyrf  ptytd  ptyvb  ptyx9  ptyz7  shm         tty3   tty57  ttyb3  ttyd1  ttyef  ttyqd  ttysb  ttyu9  ttyw7  ttyy5  vcs12

full      mcelog  nbd120  nbd33  nbd60  nbd88      ptya8    ptyc6  ptye4  ptyq2  ptys0  ptyte  ptyvc  ptyxa  ptyz8  snd         tty30  tty58  ttyb4  ttyd2  ttyp0  ttyqe  ttysc  ttyua  ttyw8  ttyy6  vcs2

hda       mem     nbd121  nbd34  nbd61  nbd89      ptya9    ptyc7  ptye5  ptyq3  ptys1  ptytf  ptyvd  ptyxb  ptyz9  sound       tty31  tty59  ttyb5  ttyd3  ttyp1  ttyqf  ttysd  ttyub  ttyw9  ttyy7  vcs3

hda1      midi    nbd122  nbd35  nbd62  nbd9       ptyaa    ptyc8  ptye6  ptyq4  ptys2  ptyu0  ptyve  ptyxc  ptyza  stderr      tty32  tty6   ttyb6  ttyd4  ttyp2  ttyr0  ttyse  ttyuc  ttywa  ttyy8  vcs4

hda2      misc    nbd123  nbd36  nbd63  nbd90      ptyab    ptyc9  ptye7  ptyq5  ptys3  ptyu1  ptyvf  ptyxd  ptyzb  stdin       tty33  tty60  ttyb7  ttyd5  ttyp3  ttyr1  ttysf  ttyud  ttywb  ttyy9  vcs5

hda3      mixer   nbd124  nbd37  nbd64  nbd91      ptyac    ptyca  ptye8  ptyq6  ptys4  ptyu2  ptyw0  ptyxe  ptyzc  stdout      tty34  tty61  ttyb8  ttyd6  ttyp4  ttyr2  ttyt0  ttyue  ttywc  ttyya  vcs6

hda4      nbd0    nbd125  nbd38  nbd65  nbd92      ptyad    ptycb  ptye9  ptyq7  ptys5  ptyu3  ptyw1  ptyxf  ptyzd  tty         tty35  tty62  ttyb9  ttyd7  ttyp5  ttyr3  ttyt1  ttyuf  ttywd  ttyyb  vcs7

hda5      nbd1    nbd126  nbd39  nbd66  nbd93      ptyae    ptycc  ptyea  ptyq8  ptys6  ptyu4  ptyw2  ptyy0  ptyze  tty0        tty36  tty63  ttyba  ttyd8  ttyp6  ttyr4  ttyt2  ttyv0  ttywe  ttyyc  vcsa

hda6      nbd10   nbd127  nbd4   nbd67  nbd94      ptyaf    ptycd  ptyeb  ptyq9  ptys7  ptyu5  ptyw3  ptyy1  ptyzf  tty1        tty37  tty7   ttybb  ttyd9  ttyp7  ttyr5  ttyt3  ttyv1  ttywf  ttyyd  vcsa1

hdb       nbd100  nbd13   nbd40  nbd68  nbd95      ptyb0    ptyce  ptyec  ptyqa  ptys8  ptyu6  ptyw4  ptyy2  ram0   tty10       tty38  tty8   ttybc  ttyda  ttyp8  ttyr6  ttyt4  ttyv2  ttyx0  ttyye  vcsa12

hdb1      nbd101  nbd14   nbd41  nbd69  nbd96      ptyb1    ptycf  ptyed  ptyqb  ptys9  ptyu7  ptyw5  ptyy3  ram1   tty11       tty39  tty9   ttybd  ttydb  ttyp9  ttyr7  ttyt5  ttyv3  ttyx1  ttyyf  vcsa2

hdb2      nbd102  nbd15   nbd42  nbd7   nbd97      ptyb2    ptyd0  ptyee  ptyqc  ptysa  ptyu8  ptyw6  ptyy4  ram10  tty12       tty4   ttya0  ttybe  ttydc  ttypa  ttyr8  ttyt6  ttyv4  ttyx2  ttyz0  vcsa3

hdb3      nbd103  nbd16   nbd43  nbd70  nbd98      ptyb3    ptyd1  ptyef  ptyqd  ptysb  ptyu9  ptyw7  ptyy5  ram11  tty13       tty40  ttya1  ttybf  ttydd  ttypb  ttyr9  ttyt7  ttyv5  ttyx3  ttyz1  vcsa4

hdb4      nbd104  nbd17   nbd44  nbd71  nbd99      ptyb4    ptyd2  ptyp0  ptyqe  ptysc  ptyua  ptyw8  ptyy6  ram12  tty14       tty41  ttya2  ttyc0  ttyde  ttypc  ttyra  ttyt8  ttyv6  ttyx4  ttyz2  vcsa5

hdb5      nbd105  nbd18   nbd45  nbd72  null       ptyb5    ptyd3  ptyp1  ptyqf  ptysd  ptyub  ptyw9  ptyy7  ram13  tty15       tty42  ttya3  ttyc1  ttydf  ttypd  ttyrb  ttyt9  ttyv7  ttyx5  ttyz3  vcsa6

hdc       nbd106  nbd19   nbd46  nbd73  nvidia0    ptyb6    ptyd4  ptyp2  ptyr0  ptyse  ptyuc  ptywa  ptyy8  ram14  tty16       tty43  ttya4  ttyc2  ttye0  ttype  ttyrc  ttyta  ttyv8  ttyx6  ttyz4  vcsa7

initctl   nbd107  nbd2    nbd47  nbd74  nvidiactl  ptyb7    ptyd5  ptyp3  ptyr1  ptysf  ptyud  ptywb  ptyy9  ram15  tty17       tty44  ttya5  ttyc3  ttye1  ttypf  ttyrd  ttytb  ttyv9  ttyx7  ttyz5  zero

inotify   nbd108  nbd20   nbd48  nbd75  nvram      ptyb8    ptyd6  ptyp4  ptyr2  ptyt0  ptyue  ptywc  ptyya  ram2   tty18       tty45  ttya6  ttyc4  ttye2  ttyq0  ttyre  ttytc  ttyva  ttyx8  ttyz6

```

----------

## Headrush

 *wolfger wrote:*   

> No dice. The file you had me append to did not previously exist, so now I have that file with just the one line on it, and it doesn't seem to have any effect.

 

I played it safe and had you use append just in case.

Something is wrong. Can you post your /etc/udev/udev.conf file. Maybe try

```
rm -rf /dev/.udev

udevstart
```

----------

## wolfger

```
serenity dev # cat /etc/udev/udev.conf

# /etc/udev/udev.conf:  main config file for udev

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-fs/udev/files/udev.conf.post_059,v 1.1 2005/07/03 07:11:11 gregkh Exp $

#

# This file can be used to override some of udev's default values

# for where it looks for files, and where it places device nodes.

# udev_root - where in the filesystem to place the device nodes

udev_root="/dev/"

# udev_db - The name and location of the udev database.

#           NOTE: this should be somewhere that is writable before

#                 / is mounted rw, like /dev ...

udev_db="/dev/.udevdb"

# udev_rules - The name and location of the udev rules file

udev_rules="/etc/udev/rules.d/"

# udev_log - set to "yes" if you want logging

udev_log="no"

```

I also tried those 2 lines of code, to no avail.

----------

## nicohellcat

hey Wolfger, im a n00b too, and had the EXACT same problem. plus, we seem to have the same hardware .. weird ... or not?

so, what i did after seeing that i was also looking for "hdc", is edit my fstab, instead of /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 i put /dev/hdc .. i was like, it's worth the shot ... why not? *save* *udevstart*

and bang ! i can mount /dev/cdrom .... its saying read only, i have to go fiurther, but at least it's working ^^

hope that helps .......... cheers

----------

## wolfger

That did and did not work. Soon as I did that, KDE recognized the disc in the drive, but the program I was trying to use (lxdvdrip) was still trying the old name. I created symbolic links at /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd, and now I am ready to.... go after the next problem (why my DVD-RW apparantly no longer supports track-at-once mode).

----------

## Headrush

 *wolfger wrote:*   

> That did and did not work. Soon as I did that, KDE recognized the disc in the drive, but the program I was trying to use (lxdvdrip) was still trying the old name. I created symbolic links at /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd, and now I am ready to.... go after the next problem (why my DVD-RW apparantly no longer supports track-at-once mode).

 

So the udev rule I gave you several posts above didn't create those symbolic links????

----------

## wolfger

No, it did not.

Unless I did something horribly wrong, which is a possibility.

```
wolfger@serenity ~ $ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

BUS="ide", KERNEL="hdc", NAME="hdc", SYMLINK="cdrom cdr cdrw dvd dvdr dvdrw", GROUP="cdrom", MODE="660"

```

Worse yet... the symlinks I manually entered have disappeared on reboot.

----------

## Headrush

 *wolfger wrote:*   

> No, it did not.
> 
> Unless I did something horribly wrong, which is a possibility.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You did run udevstart after making the changes, right?

If so, something is really strange, hmmm. 

Maybe try removing the udev database before restarting:

```
rm -rf /dev/*

udevstart
```

----------

## wolfger

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> You did run udevstart after making the changes, right?
> 
> If so, something is really strange, hmmm. 
> 
> Maybe try removing the udev database before restarting:
> ...

 

Something is really strange, then.

```
serenity dev # ls

admmidi   input   nbd109  nbd21  nbd49  nbd76      pktcdvd  ptyb9  ptyd7  ptyp5  ptyr3  ptyt1  ptyuf  ptywd  ptyyb  ram3        tty19  tty46  ttya7  ttyc5  ttye3  ttyq1  ttyrf  ttytd  ttyvb  ttyx9  ttyz7

adsp      kmem    nbd11   nbd22  nbd5   nbd77      port     ptyba  ptyd8  ptyp6  ptyr4  ptyt2  ptyv0  ptywe  ptyyc  ram4        tty2   tty47  ttya8  ttyc6  ttye4  ttyq2  ttys0  ttyte  ttyvc  ttyxa  ttyz8

amidi     kmsg    nbd110  nbd23  nbd50  nbd78      psaux    ptybb  ptyd9  ptyp7  ptyr5  ptyt3  ptyv1  ptywf  ptyyd  ram5        tty20  tty48  ttya9  ttyc7  ttye5  ttyq3  ttys1  ttytf  ttyvd  ttyxb  ttyz9

audio     log     nbd111  nbd24  nbd51  nbd79      ptmx     ptybc  ptyda  ptyp8  ptyr6  ptyt4  ptyv2  ptyx0  ptyye  ram6        tty21  tty49  ttyaa  ttyc8  ttye6  ttyq4  ttys2  ttyu0  ttyve  ttyxc  ttyza

console   loop    nbd112  nbd25  nbd52  nbd8       pts      ptybd  ptydb  ptyp9  ptyr7  ptyt5  ptyv3  ptyx1  ptyyf  ram7        tty22  tty5   ttyab  ttyc9  ttye7  ttyq5  ttys3  ttyu1  ttyvf  ttyxd  ttyzb

core      loop0   nbd113  nbd26  nbd53  nbd80      ptya0    ptybe  ptydc  ptypa  ptyr8  ptyt6  ptyv4  ptyx2  ptyz0  ram8        tty23  tty50  ttyac  ttyca  ttye8  ttyq6  ttys4  ttyu2  ttyw0  ttyxe  ttyzc

disk      loop1   nbd114  nbd27  nbd54  nbd81      ptya1    ptybf  ptydd  ptypb  ptyr9  ptyt7  ptyv5  ptyx3  ptyz1  ram9        tty24  tty51  ttyad  ttycb  ttye9  ttyq7  ttys5  ttyu3  ttyw1  ttyxf  ttyzd

dmmidi    loop2   nbd115  nbd28  nbd55  nbd82      ptya2    ptyc0  ptyde  ptypc  ptyra  ptyt8  ptyv6  ptyx4  ptyz2  random      tty25  tty52  ttyae  ttycc  ttyea  ttyq8  ttys6  ttyu4  ttyw2  ttyy0  ttyze

dsp       loop3   nbd116  nbd29  nbd56  nbd83      ptya3    ptyc1  ptydf  ptypd  ptyrb  ptyt9  ptyv7  ptyx5  ptyz3  rd          tty26  tty53  ttyaf  ttycd  ttyeb  ttyq9  ttys7  ttyu5  ttyw3  ttyy1  ttyzf

fb        loop4   nbd117  nbd3   nbd57  nbd84      ptya4    ptyc2  ptye0  ptype  ptyrc  ptyta  ptyv8  ptyx6  ptyz4  rtc         tty27  tty54  ttyb0  ttyce  ttyec  ttyqa  ttys8  ttyu6  ttyw4  ttyy2  urandom

fb0       loop5   nbd118  nbd30  nbd58  nbd85      ptya5    ptyc3  ptye1  ptypf  ptyrd  ptytb  ptyv9  ptyx7  ptyz5  sequencer   tty28  tty55  ttyb1  ttycf  ttyed  ttyqb  ttys9  ttyu7  ttyw5  ttyy3  vcs

fbsplash  loop6   nbd119  nbd31  nbd59  nbd86      ptya6    ptyc4  ptye2  ptyq0  ptyre  ptytc  ptyva  ptyx8  ptyz6  sequencer2  tty29  tty56  ttyb2  ttyd0  ttyee  ttyqc  ttysa  ttyu8  ttyw6  ttyy4  vcs1

fd        loop7   nbd12   nbd32  nbd6   nbd87      ptya7    ptyc5  ptye3  ptyq1  ptyrf  ptytd  ptyvb  ptyx9  ptyz7  shm         tty3   tty57  ttyb3  ttyd1  ttyef  ttyqd  ttysb  ttyu9  ttyw7  ttyy5  vcs12

full      mcelog  nbd120  nbd33  nbd60  nbd88      ptya8    ptyc6  ptye4  ptyq2  ptys0  ptyte  ptyvc  ptyxa  ptyz8  snd         tty30  tty58  ttyb4  ttyd2  ttyp0  ttyqe  ttysc  ttyua  ttyw8  ttyy6  vcs2

hda       mem     nbd121  nbd34  nbd61  nbd89      ptya9    ptyc7  ptye5  ptyq3  ptys1  ptytf  ptyvd  ptyxb  ptyz9  sound       tty31  tty59  ttyb5  ttyd3  ttyp1  ttyqf  ttysd  ttyub  ttyw9  ttyy7  vcs3

hda1      midi    nbd122  nbd35  nbd62  nbd9       ptyaa    ptyc8  ptye6  ptyq4  ptys2  ptyu0  ptyve  ptyxc  ptyza  stderr      tty32  tty6   ttyb6  ttyd4  ttyp2  ttyr0  ttyse  ttyuc  ttywa  ttyy8  vcs4

hda2      misc    nbd123  nbd36  nbd63  nbd90      ptyab    ptyc9  ptye7  ptyq5  ptys3  ptyu1  ptyvf  ptyxd  ptyzb  stdin       tty33  tty60  ttyb7  ttyd5  ttyp3  ttyr1  ttysf  ttyud  ttywb  ttyy9  vcs5

hda3      mixer   nbd124  nbd37  nbd64  nbd91      ptyac    ptyca  ptye8  ptyq6  ptys4  ptyu2  ptyw0  ptyxe  ptyzc  stdout      tty34  tty61  ttyb8  ttyd6  ttyp4  ttyr2  ttyt0  ttyue  ttywc  ttyya  vcs6

hda4      nbd0    nbd125  nbd38  nbd65  nbd92      ptyad    ptycb  ptye9  ptyq7  ptys5  ptyu3  ptyw1  ptyxf  ptyzd  tty         tty35  tty62  ttyb9  ttyd7  ttyp5  ttyr3  ttyt1  ttyuf  ttywd  ttyyb  vcs7

hda5      nbd1    nbd126  nbd39  nbd66  nbd93      ptyae    ptycc  ptyea  ptyq8  ptys6  ptyu4  ptyw2  ptyy0  ptyze  tty0        tty36  tty63  ttyba  ttyd8  ttyp6  ttyr4  ttyt2  ttyv0  ttywe  ttyyc  vcsa

hda6      nbd10   nbd127  nbd4   nbd67  nbd94      ptyaf    ptycd  ptyeb  ptyq9  ptys7  ptyu5  ptyw3  ptyy1  ptyzf  tty1        tty37  tty7   ttybb  ttyd9  ttyp7  ttyr5  ttyt3  ttyv1  ttywf  ttyyd  vcsa1

hdb       nbd100  nbd13   nbd40  nbd68  nbd95      ptyb0    ptyce  ptyec  ptyqa  ptys8  ptyu6  ptyw4  ptyy2  ram0   tty10       tty38  tty8   ttybc  ttyda  ttyp8  ttyr6  ttyt4  ttyv2  ttyx0  ttyye  vcsa12

hdb1      nbd101  nbd14   nbd41  nbd69  nbd96      ptyb1    ptycf  ptyed  ptyqb  ptys9  ptyu7  ptyw5  ptyy3  ram1   tty11       tty39  tty9   ttybd  ttydb  ttyp9  ttyr7  ttyt5  ttyv3  ttyx1  ttyyf  vcsa2

hdb2      nbd102  nbd15   nbd42  nbd7   nbd97      ptyb2    ptyd0  ptyee  ptyqc  ptysa  ptyu8  ptyw6  ptyy4  ram10  tty12       tty4   ttya0  ttybe  ttydc  ttypa  ttyr8  ttyt6  ttyv4  ttyx2  ttyz0  vcsa3

hdb3      nbd103  nbd16   nbd43  nbd70  nbd98      ptyb3    ptyd1  ptyef  ptyqd  ptysb  ptyu9  ptyw7  ptyy5  ram11  tty13       tty40  ttya1  ttybf  ttydd  ttypb  ttyr9  ttyt7  ttyv5  ttyx3  ttyz1  vcsa4

hdb4      nbd104  nbd17   nbd44  nbd71  nbd99      ptyb4    ptyd2  ptyp0  ptyqe  ptysc  ptyua  ptyw8  ptyy6  ram12  tty14       tty41  ttya2  ttyc0  ttyde  ttypc  ttyra  ttyt8  ttyv6  ttyx4  ttyz2  vcsa5

hdb5      nbd105  nbd18   nbd45  nbd72  null       ptyb5    ptyd3  ptyp1  ptyqf  ptysd  ptyub  ptyw9  ptyy7  ram13  tty15       tty42  ttya3  ttyc1  ttydf  ttypd  ttyrb  ttyt9  ttyv7  ttyx5  ttyz3  vcsa6

hdc       nbd106  nbd19   nbd46  nbd73  nvidia0    ptyb6    ptyd4  ptyp2  ptyr0  ptyse  ptyuc  ptywa  ptyy8  ram14  tty16       tty43  ttya4  ttyc2  ttye0  ttype  ttyrc  ttyta  ttyv8  ttyx6  ttyz4  vcsa7

initctl   nbd107  nbd2    nbd47  nbd74  nvidiactl  ptyb7    ptyd5  ptyp3  ptyr1  ptysf  ptyud  ptywb  ptyy9  ram15  tty17       tty44  ttya5  ttyc3  ttye1  ttypf  ttyrd  ttytb  ttyv9  ttyx7  ttyz5  zero

inotify   nbd108  nbd20   nbd48  nbd75  nvram      ptyb8    ptyd6  ptyp4  ptyr2  ptyt0  ptyue  ptywc  ptyya  ram2   tty18       tty45  ttya6  ttyc4  ttye2  ttyq0  ttyre  ttytc  ttyva  ttyx8  ttyz6

serenity dev # rm -rf /dev/*

rm: cannot remove `/dev/pts/3': Operation not permitted

rm: cannot remove `/dev/pts/2': Operation not permitted

rm: cannot remove `/dev/pts/1': Operation not permitted

rm: cannot remove `/dev/pts/0': Operation not permitted

rm: cannot remove directory `/dev/shm': Device or resource busy

serenity dev # udevstart

serenity dev # ls

admmidi   kmsg    nbd111  nbd24  nbd51  nbd79    ptya0  ptybe  ptydc  ptypa  ptyr8  ptyt6  ptyv4  ptyx2  ptyz0  ram8        tty26  tty53  ttyaf  ttycd  ttyeb  ttyq9  ttys7  ttyu5  ttyw3  ttyy1  ttyzf

adsp      loop    nbd112  nbd25  nbd52  nbd8     ptya1  ptybf  ptydd  ptypb  ptyr9  ptyt7  ptyv5  ptyx3  ptyz1  ram9        tty27  tty54  ttyb0  ttyce  ttyec  ttyqa  ttys8  ttyu6  ttyw4  ttyy2  urandom

amidi     loop0   nbd113  nbd26  nbd53  nbd80    ptya2  ptyc0  ptyde  ptypc  ptyra  ptyt8  ptyv6  ptyx4  ptyz2  random      tty28  tty55  ttyb1  ttycf  ttyed  ttyqb  ttys9  ttyu7  ttyw5  ttyy3  vcs

audio     loop1   nbd114  nbd27  nbd54  nbd81    ptya3  ptyc1  ptydf  ptypd  ptyrb  ptyt9  ptyv7  ptyx5  ptyz3  rd          tty29  tty56  ttyb2  ttyd0  ttyee  ttyqc  ttysa  ttyu8  ttyw6  ttyy4  vcs1

console   loop2   nbd115  nbd28  nbd55  nbd82    ptya4  ptyc2  ptye0  ptype  ptyrc  ptyta  ptyv8  ptyx6  ptyz4  rtc         tty3   tty57  ttyb3  ttyd1  ttyef  ttyqd  ttysb  ttyu9  ttyw7  ttyy5  vcs12

disk      loop3   nbd116  nbd29  nbd56  nbd83    ptya5  ptyc3  ptye1  ptypf  ptyrd  ptytb  ptyv9  ptyx7  ptyz5  sequencer   tty30  tty58  ttyb4  ttyd2  ttyp0  ttyqe  ttysc  ttyua  ttyw8  ttyy6  vcs2

dmmidi    loop4   nbd117  nbd3   nbd57  nbd84    ptya6  ptyc4  ptye2  ptyq0  ptyre  ptytc  ptyva  ptyx8  ptyz6  sequencer2  tty31  tty59  ttyb5  ttyd3  ttyp1  ttyqf  ttysd  ttyub  ttyw9  ttyy7  vcs3

dsp       loop5   nbd118  nbd30  nbd58  nbd85    ptya7  ptyc5  ptye3  ptyq1  ptyrf  ptytd  ptyvb  ptyx9  ptyz7  shm         tty32  tty6   ttyb6  ttyd4  ttyp2  ttyr0  ttyse  ttyuc  ttywa  ttyy8  vcs4

fb        loop6   nbd119  nbd31  nbd59  nbd86    ptya8  ptyc6  ptye4  ptyq2  ptys0  ptyte  ptyvc  ptyxa  ptyz8  snd         tty33  tty60  ttyb7  ttyd5  ttyp3  ttyr1  ttysf  ttyud  ttywb  ttyy9  vcs5

fb0       loop7   nbd12   nbd32  nbd6   nbd87    ptya9  ptyc7  ptye5  ptyq3  ptys1  ptytf  ptyvd  ptyxb  ptyz9  sound       tty34  tty61  ttyb8  ttyd6  ttyp4  ttyr2  ttyt0  ttyue  ttywc  ttyya  vcs6

fbsplash  mcelog  nbd120  nbd33  nbd60  nbd88    ptyaa  ptyc8  ptye6  ptyq4  ptys2  ptyu0  ptyve  ptyxc  ptyza  tty         tty35  tty62  ttyb9  ttyd7  ttyp5  ttyr3  ttyt1  ttyuf  ttywd  ttyyb  vcs7

full      mem     nbd121  nbd34  nbd61  nbd89    ptyab  ptyc9  ptye7  ptyq5  ptys3  ptyu1  ptyvf  ptyxd  ptyzb  tty0        tty36  tty63  ttyba  ttyd8  ttyp6  ttyr4  ttyt2  ttyv0  ttywe  ttyyc  vcsa

hda       midi    nbd122  nbd35  nbd62  nbd9     ptyac  ptyca  ptye8  ptyq6  ptys4  ptyu2  ptyw0  ptyxe  ptyzc  tty1        tty37  tty7   ttybb  ttyd9  ttyp7  ttyr5  ttyt3  ttyv1  ttywf  ttyyd  vcsa1

hda1      misc    nbd123  nbd36  nbd63  nbd90    ptyad  ptycb  ptye9  ptyq7  ptys5  ptyu3  ptyw1  ptyxf  ptyzd  tty10       tty38  tty8   ttybc  ttyda  ttyp8  ttyr6  ttyt4  ttyv2  ttyx0  ttyye  vcsa12

hda2      mixer   nbd124  nbd37  nbd64  nbd91    ptyae  ptycc  ptyea  ptyq8  ptys6  ptyu4  ptyw2  ptyy0  ptyze  tty11       tty39  tty9   ttybd  ttydb  ttyp9  ttyr7  ttyt5  ttyv3  ttyx1  ttyyf  vcsa2

hda3      nbd0    nbd125  nbd38  nbd65  nbd92    ptyaf  ptycd  ptyeb  ptyq9  ptys7  ptyu5  ptyw3  ptyy1  ptyzf  tty12       tty4   ttya0  ttybe  ttydc  ttypa  ttyr8  ttyt6  ttyv4  ttyx2  ttyz0  vcsa3

hda4      nbd1    nbd126  nbd39  nbd66  nbd93    ptyb0  ptyce  ptyec  ptyqa  ptys8  ptyu6  ptyw4  ptyy2  ram0   tty13       tty40  ttya1  ttybf  ttydd  ttypb  ttyr9  ttyt7  ttyv5  ttyx3  ttyz1  vcsa4

hda5      nbd10   nbd127  nbd4   nbd67  nbd94    ptyb1  ptycf  ptyed  ptyqb  ptys9  ptyu7  ptyw5  ptyy3  ram1   tty14       tty41  ttya2  ttyc0  ttyde  ttypc  ttyra  ttyt8  ttyv6  ttyx4  ttyz2  vcsa5

hda6      nbd100  nbd13   nbd40  nbd68  nbd95    ptyb2  ptyd0  ptyee  ptyqc  ptysa  ptyu8  ptyw6  ptyy4  ram10  tty15       tty42  ttya3  ttyc1  ttydf  ttypd  ttyrb  ttyt9  ttyv7  ttyx5  ttyz3  vcsa6

hdb       nbd101  nbd14   nbd41  nbd69  nbd96    ptyb3  ptyd1  ptyef  ptyqd  ptysb  ptyu9  ptyw7  ptyy5  ram11  tty16       tty43  ttya4  ttyc2  ttye0  ttype  ttyrc  ttyta  ttyv8  ttyx6  ttyz4  vcsa7

hdb1      nbd102  nbd15   nbd42  nbd7   nbd97    ptyb4  ptyd2  ptyp0  ptyqe  ptysc  ptyua  ptyw8  ptyy6  ram12  tty17       tty44  ttya5  ttyc3  ttye1  ttypf  ttyrd  ttytb  ttyv9  ttyx7  ttyz5  zero

hdb2      nbd103  nbd16   nbd43  nbd70  nbd98    ptyb5  ptyd3  ptyp1  ptyqf  ptysd  ptyub  ptyw9  ptyy7  ram13  tty18       tty45  ttya6  ttyc4  ttye2  ttyq0  ttyre  ttytc  ttyva  ttyx8  ttyz6

hdb3      nbd104  nbd17   nbd44  nbd71  nbd99    ptyb6  ptyd4  ptyp2  ptyr0  ptyse  ptyuc  ptywa  ptyy8  ram14  tty19       tty46  ttya7  ttyc5  ttye3  ttyq1  ttyrf  ttytd  ttyvb  ttyx9  ttyz7

hdb4      nbd105  nbd18   nbd45  nbd72  null     ptyb7  ptyd5  ptyp3  ptyr1  ptysf  ptyud  ptywb  ptyy9  ram15  tty2        tty47  ttya8  ttyc6  ttye4  ttyq2  ttys0  ttyte  ttyvc  ttyxa  ttyz8

hdb5      nbd106  nbd19   nbd46  nbd73  nvram    ptyb8  ptyd6  ptyp4  ptyr2  ptyt0  ptyue  ptywc  ptyya  ram2   tty20       tty48  ttya9  ttyc7  ttye5  ttyq3  ttys1  ttytf  ttyvd  ttyxb  ttyz9

hdc       nbd107  nbd2    nbd47  nbd74  pktcdvd  ptyb9  ptyd7  ptyp5  ptyr3  ptyt1  ptyuf  ptywd  ptyyb  ram3   tty21       tty49  ttyaa  ttyc8  ttye6  ttyq4  ttys2  ttyu0  ttyve  ttyxc  ttyza

initctl   nbd108  nbd20   nbd48  nbd75  port     ptyba  ptyd8  ptyp6  ptyr4  ptyt2  ptyv0  ptywe  ptyyc  ram4   tty22       tty5   ttyab  ttyc9  ttye7  ttyq5  ttys3  ttyu1  ttyvf  ttyxd  ttyzb

inotify   nbd109  nbd21   nbd49  nbd76  psaux    ptybb  ptyd9  ptyp7  ptyr5  ptyt3  ptyv1  ptywf  ptyyd  ram5   tty23       tty50  ttyac  ttyca  ttye8  ttyq6  ttys4  ttyu2  ttyw0  ttyxe  ttyzc

input     nbd11   nbd22   nbd5   nbd77  ptmx     ptybc  ptyda  ptyp8  ptyr6  ptyt4  ptyv2  ptyx0  ptyye  ram6   tty24       tty51  ttyad  ttycb  ttye9  ttyq7  ttys5  ttyu3  ttyw1  ttyxf  ttyzd

kmem      nbd110  nbd23   nbd50  nbd78  pts      ptybd  ptydb  ptyp9  ptyr7  ptyt5  ptyv3  ptyx1  ptyyf  ram7   tty25       tty52  ttyae  ttycc  ttyea  ttyq8  ttys6  ttyu4  ttyw2  ttyy0  ttyze

```

----------

## swingkyd

 *wolfger wrote:*   

> Having just recently switched to udev from devfs, I am having problems as well... But unlike KamikazeMicrowave, I do not have cdrom, cdrw, dvd, or dvdrw devices files in /dev. I'm lost. I did the "udevstart" thing, but no luck.

 

Now I haven't "recently switched" to udev as I had done a stage 1 install back a few years ago...but now I just noticed that all my device files are not being created either: cdrom, cdrw, dvd. I would have thought that this would have been created in this part of:

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

```
# cdrom symlinks and other good cdrom naming

BUS=="ide",     KERNEL=="hd[a-z]", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

BUS=="scsi",    KERNEL="sr[0-9]*", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

BUS=="scsi",    KERNEL="scd[a-z]", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

BUS=="scsi",    KERNEL="sg[0-9]*", ACTION=="add", DRIVER=="sr", GROUP="cdrom"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*",            SYMLINK+="cdrom%e", GROUP="cdrom"

ENV{ID_CDROM_CD_RW}=="?*",      SYMLINK+="cdrw%e"

ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD}=="?*",        SYMLINK+="dvd%e"

ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD_R}=="?*",      SYMLINK+="dvdrw%e"

```

But it does not seem to be the case.

```
$ dmesg |grep CD

hdc: Slimtype COMBO LSC-24082K, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 47X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

```

Does anyone have any idea what might be going on? I used to have those devices but I hontestly haven't looked at it recently and so I just noticed that they are not there anymore.

I should think that these devices should be created in the standard startup script above. Any ideas?

----------

## peks

Hi,

I have problems with mounting a DVDrom too. I read trough this thread..I'v tried everything that's written here but got some strange results

```

ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/

total 16

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   346 Feb  9 06:35 05-udev-early.rules

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 11612 Feb  9 06:35 50-udev.rules

```

```

md5sum /sbin/cdrom_id /etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

ab67ee30024d9c16cab062cd7a8e59e6  /sbin/cdrom_id

md5sum: /etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh: No such file or directory

7c4eebb8546cfc5cc9875915fe5144df  /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

```

```

 dmesg

d LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 16

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 20

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 16

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 20

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 12

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 12

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 12

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 12

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 24

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 28

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 24

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 28

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 24

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 28

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 24

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 28

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 56

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 60

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 56

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 60

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 56

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 60

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 56

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 60

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 120

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 124

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 120

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 124

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 120

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 124

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 120

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 124

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 12

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 16

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 20

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x0

SQUASHFS error: unable to read superblock

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

```

Why do I get this errors?

the line for dvd in fstab is this:

/dev/dvd	    	/mnt/dvd  	auto  		noauto,user   	0 0

and when I try to mount a dvdI get this:

```

mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/dvd/

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

Any ideas whats wrong? And how to solve it..

----------

## zxy

The solution lies in the kernel. I have had the smae problem, and it drove me nuts. Today I went through kernel config again and now it works on the CD's that it didn't before.

I unchecked some options. I don't remember exactly which, because I was in a hurry. What I remember to change is,

1. CFQ --> deadline

2. 864 Hz --> 1000 latency

3. ACPI PCI hotplug --> disabled

4. Userspace I/O --> disabled 

5. Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support --> disabled

I think that the problem lied in one of these options. I hope this info helps somebody else, too.

I suspect  3 or 5 are the guilty ones, but I currently don't have time to experiment.

----------

